# Newbie saien HI too ya!



## captdave57 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gooday all yahs out there: 
I be [Capt. Dave 57]. I be a young man of just 57 summers. I been on the flow since I twas about 12, water skiing and comercial fishing back in the day.
I got into sailing on my first trip to the South Pacific, back in 95 it was.
I had gone through a nasty divorce and needed some time and space to clear me mind.. So'I sold all my worldly possesions and bought a p-ticket to the Islands, like me friend, Leon sais, you got to get back to the Islands, anyways I gets me self to Tahiti Island, long about July, the rainny season. I camps out abit for a fortnight, and decides it;s time to move on. I gos down to the boat basson, I looks about abit and amonsk all the latchies that be travelen along there and at this time of year theres a lot to pix from and I finds a captain of a 85' ketch that is sitten pretty of the dockens, he's got a paper sign on a stick that reads {KREW NEEDED} and he tells me that he's, thats, the boat is being delivered to New zland. We talks abit and he agrees to teach me to sail, and I agrees to be a mate for a while. Als good. Soes, I sails with him through storms and waves for four months and I's get a lesson on the ins an outs of the sailing life. I LOVES it. We, a crew of 5 sails to a bunch of Islands like, Moorea, Huahine, Bora Bora and Rangiroa, Aukataki, then on through the Cook Islands, and the upper, middle and lower groups of Tonga and on. After we've portted at 28 Islands or so, later I bids him adue in Fiji. I makes me way back to the lower 48 after a week in Hawiie. Then after a couple years with out a boat, I gets me fair sailing boat. Shes only 31.6 Hunter, [Faithful Girl] that I's be finden her in Seattle, and I an me winch sets sail for home port Of Portland, Oregon, only about 318 nm out and down the coast and 110 nm up the Columbia River. Now the trip had some nervious times for me Lady, causes she'adent been on the ocean, sept on a comercial fishing day out, cha know what's that like. We had fair winds to starboard and kind seas to aft.We made the trip in three days. Now we be sailin in the Columbia and haven many good trips, some day to make it back to the Islands of the big blue,. I be doen al the sailen, and she be doen the drink fixen and the most of the cookin, I do the BBQen. Well that's just abit
about this sailor. Just thought ya auta know.

Well fair winds to yah. 
Saltydog byee ':-}3

howcha like that?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dave my man, you are a breath of fresh air. Welcome me hardee!

I'm actually reading a book about Cook. That guys had some serious stones! Sounds like you followed in his wake. Hope you get back down there soon! Of course, in the mean time you could pop on up to the Northwest Passage like he did in his third run!


----------



## captdave57 (Oct 10, 2008)

Smackdaddy howdy:
Thanks for the read, I am in Portland now and we be salen width the Oregon Hunter saling club,. 
I hadn't read any of the great Cook's travel logs b-4 I made me trip to da soudth but I 've sence read a bunch about his travels., Comes to mind that ya got to be carful who invites ya to dinner. But ya be feelin free bout joining me for some grog ifen ya blow by me way. ya can ring me if ya are in da area. I be railen up to Sea-town to da boat show, next weekend.

Saltydog


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

captdave57 said:


> Comes to mind that ya got to be carful who invites ya to dinner.


That's why they call 'em cookbooks.

From my time in the Solomon Islands, I found out - from those that actually had - that the best part of the human body is the tricep. I, of course, took them at their word.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

captdave57 said:


> Smackdaddy howdy:
> 
> I hadn't read any of the great Cook's travel logs b-4 I made me trip to da soudth but I 've sence read a bunch about his travels., Comes to mind that ya got to be carful who invites ya to dinner.
> 
> Saltydog


Funny, damn funny.
oh and Smack if you don't mind i'm going to steal your cookbook line, that wasn't bad either....coming from a country discovered by the man, and scattered with statues of him it's gonna come in real handy 

Welcome Captdave, I like you already.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool...now, can you say all that, but in English???


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Giu, im sorry, excuse my above comments regarding Cook 'discovering' oz


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chall03 said:


> Giu, im sorry, excuse my above comments regarding Cook 'discovering' oz


actually, that didn't occur to me..

The qustion about the English was to the guy in the original post, that speaks weird...

is he a foreigner??


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

It was an attempt at a sailor/pirate accent. Think the sea captain from the Simpsons.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

chall03 said:


> Funny, damn funny.
> oh and Smack if you don't mind i'm going to steal your cookbook line, that wasn't bad either....coming from a country discovered by the man, and scattered with statues of him it's gonna come in real handy
> 
> Welcome Captdave, I like you already.


At least you guys didn't eat him. We did! (we'll at least our 53rd state of Hawaii)

BTW - Chall, you may enjoy this book I'm reading about Cook:

Blue Latitudes by T. Horwitz

It was a NYT Bestseller and really is a very good book. Man, that Cook had some serious STONES!!


----------



## captdave57 (Oct 10, 2008)

There we are mattie, Now if you think I speek funny, well you have probbly been on land to much.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

True Capt'n, or maybe if I ad meeeeeself a wee tipple ot two of rum would dat help de old comprehension abilities??

  



smackdaddy said:


> At least you guys didn't eat him. We did! (we'll at least our 53rd state of Hawaii)
> 
> BTW - Chall, you may enjoy this book I'm reading about Cook:
> 
> ...


Smack I have actually read it, and it was a damn good book....A friend gave it too me for Christmas year before last and it inspired me to seek out the Cook statue up at Cooktown last time I was in the northern extremities of Oz. it may be time to pull it off the shelf again for a second go.

I certainly have a real respect for and curiosity about Cook, if the dude were here now he could definitely fill up a few pages of the BFS forum.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

captdave57 said:


> well you have probbly been on land to much.





captdave57 said:


> I got into sailing on my first trip to the South Pacific, back in 95 it was.
> ?


wow..you got to speak like that in 13 years of sailing??

I wonder how i should speak, since I've been at it since 1974...

Must be because I am on land all the time..you're right:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

Keep trying captain!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

chall03 said:


> True Capt'n, or maybe if I ad meeeeeself a wee tipple ot two of rum would dat help de old comprehension abilities??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S'truth! After reading that book, I really want to hit Cooktown for the "festival" some day. Sounds like a drunkenly, miserably, good time!


----------

